# Duramax tire wear.



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

What the heck is causing this? I couldn't feel any wear in the tie-rods. I just replaced both front hub bearing assemblies. I can't tell if the shocks are bad. Duramax 3500 4wd. Could it be imbalance? In the pic you can see where the driveway has marked up the high spots. You can see all the low spots.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

air pressure too low alternating lug wear nothing you do now that wear pattern is too far along other then maybe tire truing -- shaving tires to correct wear or replace tires and maintain air pressure --tire mfg on sidewall not dealer or car mfg i was a alignment and suspension mech for 30 yrs you can also check your shocks but tire pressure looks likely load range e radial min 65lb unless you want that soft ride you pay with tire wear


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I keep my pressure at 60psi. Tire says max is 80psi. Never thought 60 would be too low. I think I will bump it up to 70 and rotate. The rear ones are at 60 psi with no issues. Geeez I just bought this truck and already ruined the tires! Thanks again for the reply, that's what I was needing to know.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Eloc309 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I keep my pressure at 60psi. Tire says max is 80psi. Never thought 60 would be too low. I think I will bump it up to 70 and rotate. The rear ones are at 60 psi with no issues. Geeez I just bought this truck and already ruined the tires! Thanks again for the reply, that's what I was needing to know.


Remember your front tires take the brunt of the wear and tear. Most of the braking force as well as all of your turning are front tires. I would rotate those immediately and hope for the best.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Gotta love IFS..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

IFS is a lot more nimble than the solid axle but the front end parts wear out quickly. Did you check the ball joints?


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Checked ball joints and tie-rods when I replaced the wheel bearing assemblies. Checked out ok. I think I'll bump the pressure up some and rotate and hope for the best like mentioned above. Thanks Gents.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i had that problem on my last set of tires (08 F250 diesel) CROSS rotate them every 3k-5k miles. this was the only way i could keep my tires from cupping like that. make sure the fronts go to opposite back sides, changes the rotation of the tire and will help get it back to normal, like stated, never will be completely normal, but should help prolong the life of them. if you got a dully just ignore the cross rotate thing. maybe have them turned around on the rim.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, rotate, rotate and rotate. I have had this problem on two different sets of AT and MT tires. The only solution I have found to prevent this is to keep the tire pressure varied each week and then rotate every 1500 miles. PITA, but it has prevented the problem on two new sets of tires with aggressive tread.
Expensive lesson to learn the hard way! (twice for me, I'm a slow learner)


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will rotate this weekend. I've never cross rotated with any success on our lighter passenger vehicles but will give it a try. Hopefully the increased air pressure will help as well. Thanks guys for all the input. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine did that when my shocks were bad .


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

rotate...and air to 65-70.

balance too

good luck we had some bfg at's come in that were just about balled out.

never rotated and they kept air at 45...go figure lol


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

I heard good things about the BFG A/T's and will probably be my next set. But I will be squeezing every bit of life out of this set.


----------

